# Iphone XR ou XS Max



## akthane (4 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

J’ai craqué et je me suis offert un iPhone XR le jour de sa sortie. Une semaine d’utilisation et je dois reconnaître que c’est un appareil extraordinaire.

Autonomie excellente (je n’ai jamais été en rade depuis que je l’ai, du jamais vu sur un iPhone), un grand écran bord à bord (je viens d’un iPhone 7) et surtout des photos absolument bluffante.

J’hesite néanmoins fortement à aller changer mon XR pour le XS Max pour bénéficier du deuxième appareil photo. Mon iPhone est effectivement mon unique appareil et j’ai déjà pris avec mes iphones environs 50.000 photos. C’est donc quelques chose qui compte pour moi.

Bien que dubitatif sur la taille d’ecran je me suis bien acclimaté sur celui de ce XR et impossible’ pour moi de revenir au XS avec sa batterie visiblement bien plus faible. Du mal également à me décider à débourser 500€ de plus pour un XS Max qui pourrait avoir une batterie inférieure également.

Dois je céder a mon envie d’un iPhone XS Max 256 gold ou rester sur mon IPhone XR 128 black ?

J’hesite beaucoup et mes deux motivations sont l’appareil photo et l’écran. Mon principal frein c’est l’autonomie et un peu le prix


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2018)

Regarde en magasin la taille de l'écran : XS max + XS (ne pas oublier le deuxième).
Pour la photo, le XS sera mieux pour les portraits et le zoom x2 via son 2ème optique. Sinon ce sera quasi pareil.


----------



## akthane (4 Novembre 2018)

J’ai déjà passé un long moment en apple store à comparer tout ça. 

Le XS Max semble un poil plus long mais rien que je pense insurmontable. Le XS par contre est un poil petit et j’hésitais a revenir sur ce modèle plus proche de mes habitudes. Mais il est désormais à mon goût un peu étroit. 

J’aurai beaucoup aimé que Apple nous laisse le choix de l’optique utilisé pour le portrait sur le XS. L’optique x2 change t-elle vraiment la vie d’un Photographe amateur où est ce au final un gadget sympa


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2018)

Cela dépend de ton utilisation 
Si tu prends souvent des portraits et des photos de loin (donc avec zoom) : oui


----------



## Sebnor (5 Novembre 2018)

Si la photo est pour toi un point important ,je pense que le changement peut être une bonne idée


----------



## akthane (5 Novembre 2018)

J’ai vraiment peur de regretter d’un point de vue batterie en réalité. Je me sens vraiment confortable sur le XR alors que ça a toujours été une plaie sur mes anciens iphones. 

Les test confirment mon impresssion. Ça me foutrait les boules d’allonger 450€ de plus pour le XS Max 256go et de me retrouver avec une batterie moins durable


----------



## Route64 (5 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
La batterie de mon Xs Max me donne entière satisfaction : la journée sans souci, parfois même deux jours (suivant l'usage)
La différence de taille : Xr mieux vaut l'utiliser des deux mains suivant l'usage, le poids ne change pas énormément, et l'encombrement me semble idem.
Dans la poche il ne se fait pas oublier !
Le confort visuel, c'est le top.
Bon achat.


----------



## akthane (5 Novembre 2018)

Est ce que tu peux utiliser le mode portrait avec le grand angle où tu es obligé d’utiliser le x2 pour ce mode la ?


----------



## Kaminaree (7 Décembre 2018)

Pourquoi ne pas garder le Xr et investir dans un objectif pour smartphone à rajouter sur celui existant ? Rhinoshield en fait des pas mal et ça te reviendra moin cher que changer pour un XS Max ^^ 

Si l’ecran Du XR te convient ainsi que le reste c’est un peu dommage non ?


----------



## ibabar (7 Décembre 2018)

Pour la différence de prix, et surtout si le XR te convient, pourquoi ne pas opter pour un vrai appareil photo qui sera aux antipodes d'un iPhone en terme de qualité d'image.
Par exemple un Canon G7x mkII: https://www.amazon.fr/Canon-Powersh...=1544216918&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+g7x+mark+ii


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2018)

Sebnor a dit:


> Si la photo est pour toi un point important ,je pense que le changement peut être une bonne idée


Je plussoie


----------



## ibabar (8 Décembre 2018)

Sebnor a dit:


> Si la photo est pour toi un point important ,je pense que le changement peut être une bonne idée


Attention à ne pas tomber dans le fantasme (marketing) des multi-objectifs !
Google a d'ailleurs réussi un tour de force avec son Pixel 3 qui n'a aussi qu'un seul objectif, quand les Chinois sont à 3 ou 4 objectifs, sans que le bond de qualité ne soit là.

L'objectif standard est rigoureusement le même (de même que le processeur et l'IA qui va derrière) entre XR et XS. Le XS ajoute un second objectif plus long, et moins lumineux de mémoire (même si maintenant il est stabilisé).
La seule différence notable sera donc sur le mode Portrait puisque l'iPhone XS shootera "en gros plan" alors que l'iPhone XR shootera en "plan américain" (à la même distance), ce qui veut dire qu'il faudra se rapprocher pour avoir le même style de portrait (mais avec un risque de déformations, liés à la longueur focale).
Les 2 iPhone useront et abuseront de l'extrapolation logicielle pour obtenir du faux bokeh. Ça fera la blague sur un écran de smartphone ou sur Instagram mais pas en croppant ou en affichant plus grand (impression papier par exemple), on voit que la taille liliputienne du capteur pose encore un grand problème qui n'est toujours pas pallié logiciellement pour arriver à la cheville d'un vrai appareil photo.

La différence notoire pour moi se joue davantage sur le look (alu vs acier, coloris classiques vs couleurs) et sur la taille d'écran puisque les 3 vont réellement crescendo (5.8" - 6.1" - 6.5"). Reste le positionnement prix bien sûr qui n'est pas négligeable (et lié à d'autres subtilités comme l'écran OLED, le 3D-Touch...).


----------



## twinworld (21 Décembre 2018)

J'ai un XS max depuis 2 semaines. Je suis satisfait de la batterie et des applications. J'utilise l'appareil photo principalement pour travailler : numériser des documents et les traiter avec Adobe Acrobat Pro et pour des appels quotidiens FaceTime. Pour le reste ça sera des photos et vidéos de vacances (mais à dose limitée). 

Pour tout ce qui touche à la vidéo et à la photo professionnelle, même si ce n'est pas l'utilisation que je fais de mon iPhone, j'ai regardé les centaines de tests sur YouTube (Nowtech, Guillaume Slash, SOS Ciné, Olivier Schmitt, etc.) et tous disent que la gamme XS/XR est un bon moyen de commencer avant d'acheter un appareil photo.


----------

